# Gegen die Frustration im Angelsport



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 202080 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielleicht kurz zu meiner Situation: ich habe vor etwa 20 Jahren den Angelschein gemacht und war anschließend als ganz junger Erwachsener beim Fischen an heimischen Gewässern dabei. Danach war ich viele Jahre nicht mehr aktiv. Seit zwei Jahren habe ich wieder die Lust zum Fischen erkannt und versuche wieder mehr oder weniger aktiv zu sein. In einen Fischereiverein will und wollte ich bisher nicht gehen, da es meiner Meinung nach nicht das richtige für mich ist. Ich bin schon in anderen Vereinen aktiv und will eigentlich nur ein paar mal im jahr ans Wasser - da rentiert sich der Aufnahmebeitrag nicht wirklich. Allerdings bin ich, Stand heute, recht frustriert. Entweder ich stelle mich recht doof an oder es ist wirklich nicht besonders einfach mit dem angeln: alle Gewässer sind an Vereine vergeben und manchmal werden Gastkarten für abgespeckte Bereiche zu eingeschränkten Zeiten ausgegeben. Im Vorfeld habe ich mich dann auch schon mal telefonisch mit den zuständigen Vereinen über die vorgesehene Gastkartengewässer unterhalten. Allerdings bekomme ich da keine wirklichen Auskünfte sondern werde abgespeist mit der Aussage zwischen den Zeilen: wenn du was wissen willst, dann werde Mitglied .
Derzeit bin ich am überlegen, diese Woche noch Fischen zu gehen und habe hier im Forum auch Tipps erhalten wo. Dann rufe ich bei den zuständigen Ausgabestellen an, und höre: jaaaa zwischen den Jahren ist schlecht, da sind die Karten meist noch nicht da. 
Mir wurde in der Vergangenheit auch schon gesagt, dass der Ostalbkreis für Fischer nicht sehr attraktiv ist. Dass es aber so schwierig ist...
Für aufbauende Tipps bin ich jetzt schon dankbar!


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
In deinem Eck kenne ich mich jetzt nicht aus.
Aber bei uns ist es fast genauso wie du geschrieben hast.
Als Tageskarten Angler hat man weniger Auswahl und zu bestimmten Zeiten ist viel los oder Das Tageskarten Kontigent ist ausverkauft .
Vielleicht findest du einen Verein der dir eine Jahreskarte oder Saisonkarte,für einen Gewissen Flussabschnitt, oder größeren See verkauft.
Da bist du nicht so Verreinsgebunden und kannst gehen wann du willst.
Bei uns gibt es auch kleine Verreine mit nicht so hohem Jahresbeitrag und wenig Aufnahme Gebühr.
Manche sind bei uns sogar in mehreren Verreinen um halt auch in vielen Gewässern Angeln zu können.

Informiere dich auch rechtzeitig.
Für manche Gewässer sind oft auch schon Tageskarten in der zweiten Jahreshälfte vergriffen.
Frag Angler nach Privaten Gewässern ,oft gibt nur einer irgendwo TK's aus.
Frag in Angelgeschäften nach.
Mit der Zeit findest du bestimmt das was du dir so vorstellst.
Viele Grüße


----------



## glavoc (31. Dezember 2018)

Du schreibst es doch selbst, alles (fast) in Vereinshand...wer Forellenstrecken, Seen und Fließgewässer befischen will im Ländle, sollte sich einen passenden Verein aussuchen. Selbst die Jahreskarten für die Flüsse sind superschnell ausverkauft...
Ab 20 mal gehen, lohnt sich für mich die Vereinsmitgliedschaft z.Bsp., sowie keinen Stress mit Kartenkaufen, Pfand etc.pp. - einfach angeln gehen und fertich… und weil man einfach los kann, geht man auch öfters los! 
grüßle ond an goddes Neies!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Schwabe 12345,

bei euch in BW wird es ähnlich sein wie bei uns in Bayern. Wenn man nicht in einem Verein ist, hat man halt meist nur Zugang zu zweit- und drittklassigen Gewässern.
Viele Vereine geben überhaupt keine Gastkarten aus und viele nur mit Einschränkungen. Bei meinem Verein z.B. gibt es für die echten und auch vermeintlichen "Schmuckstückchen" überhaupt keine Gastkarten und für die anderen Gewässer nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds.
Von der, von Forelle 74 aufgezeigten, möglichen Option einer Jahres- oder Saisonkarte auch für Nichtmitglieder habe ich schon gehört, ist aber zumindest in unserer Gegend (Mittelfranken) nicht üblich, entweder man ist Mitglied, dann uneingeschränkter Zugang zu alles Vereinsgewässern - oder eben nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## alexpp (31. Dezember 2018)

Nur wenige Male im Jahr ist natürlich ungünstig und jetzt im Winter ist es eh meist etwas schwieriger. Du solltest dann schon ne genaue Vorstellung von der Angelart und der Durchführung mit passender Ausrüstung haben. Ich kann z.B. Feederangeln in großen Flüssen bzw. Strömen empfehlen. Neckar und Donau sind ja nicht extrem weit weg. Ich muss z.B. meist 40-70km fahren. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, Angelgeschäfte sind für Infos und Tageskarten gute Anlaufstellen.


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin auch im Verein, obwohl ich nur ein paar mal im Jahr angeln gehe und immer eine Anfahrt von 40 km habe.
Klar schmerzt die Aufnahmegebühr (bei uns 250.- €), aber die zahlt man nur 1 mal.
Für einen Jahresbeitrag von 90.- € kann ich aber 3 Gewässer befischen und allein schon für die 3 jährlichen Angelveranstaltungen (Essen und Trinken frei + einem tollen Forellenbesatz lohnt sich die Mitgliedschaft. Muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, dennoch verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum sich so viele Angler vehement gegen einen Verein streuben.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch im Verein, obwohl ich nur ein paar mal im Jahr angeln gehe und immer eine Anfahrt von 40 km habe.
> Klar schmerzt die Aufnahmegebühr (bei uns 250.- €), aber die zahlt man nur 1 mal.
> Für einen Jahresbeitrag von 90.- € kann ich aber 3 Gewässer befischen und allein schon für die 3 jährlichen Angelveranstaltungen (Essen und Trinken frei + einem tollen Forellenbesatz lohnt sich die Mitgliedschaft. Muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, dennoch verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum sich so viele Angler vehement gegen einen Verein streuben.



Früher war ich auch so.
Ich dachte es rentiert sich nicht und degleichen.
Zu teuer...

Ich bin ja auch in einem Verrein und denke deshalb mitlerweile anders.
Man kann sich einen Verrein raussuchen der Gewässer in der Nähe hat. Z.b.
Oder wie Laos schreibt der eine "Perle" beherbergt.
Mal ein Stündchen nach Feierabend die Rute raushauen.
Ich finds auch viel bequemer seit ich im Verrein bin.
Kein Tageskarten rumgesuche, gefahre mehr.
Bei uns sind einige die nur ein paarmal im Jahr gehen.
Irgendwie ist alles entspannter


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2018)

Hobby ist grundsätzlich kein Ding, dass sich finanziell lohnen sollte. Ich bereue es nicht im Verein zu sein , denn der Luxus zu jeder Zeit ans Wasser gehen zu können ist es mir schlicht und ergreifend wert. Sonst hast du hier zu viele Einschränkungen (nicht nachtangeln, nicht auf raubfisch etc)


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2018)

So sehe ich das auch Michi,
vor allem angel ich bevorzugt auf unsere Renken / Felchen, kurz mal für 2-3 Std. hin, auf´s vereinseigene Boot und dann juckt´s mich auch nicht, wenn ich mal nichts fange, hat nichts extra gekostet, außer Sprit.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hobby ist grundsätzlich kein Ding, dass sich finanziell lohnen sollte. Ich bereue es nicht im Verein zu sein , denn der Luxus zu jeder Zeit ans Wasser gehen zu können ist es mir schlicht und ergreifend wert. Sonst hast du hier zu viele Einschränkungen (nicht nachtangeln, nicht auf raubfisch etc)



Hallo,

genau so ist es. Allein die Unabhängigkeit, jederzeit und ohne vorherige Lauferei ans Wasser zu können ist schon viel wert. Dazu die Auswahl verschiedener Gewässer bzw. Gewässerabschnitte, bei uns 15, nimmt man noch die (sehr günstigen) Verbandskarten dazu, so kommen noch mal 9 Gewässer dazu - das ist ganz was anderes als Tageskartenfischerei. Und wie glavoc schon schreibt; ab etwa 20 Besuchen im Jahr ist es meist eh günstiger.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 202080 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

gegen einen Mitgliedsbeitrag von 90 Euro hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Bei uns liegen die Aufnahmegebühren bei wenigstens 300 bis 550 Euro und der Jahresbeitrag über 200. Das ist mir es dann doch bei vier oder fünf Angeltagen nicht wert 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## yukonjack (31. Dezember 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau so ist es. Allein die Unabhängigkeit, jederzeit und ohne vorherige Lauferei ans Wasser zu können ist schon viel wert. Dazu die Auswahl verschiedener Gewässer bzw. Gewässerabschnitte, bei uns 15, nimmt man noch die (sehr günstigen) Verbandskarten dazu, so kommen noch mal 9 Gewässer dazu - das ist ganz was anderes als Tageskartenfischerei. Und wie glavoc schon schreibt; ab etwa 20 Besuchen im Jahr ist es meist eh günstiger.
> 
> ...


 Und nicht zu vergessen die Tipp`s von dem Einen oder Anderen Vereinsmitglied. Auch das Vergleichsangeln mit befreundeten Vereinen ist immer eine schöne Sache, so lernt man auch mal andere Gewässer kennen. Für mich hat eine Vereinszugehörigkeit nur Vorteile.


----------



## glavoc (1. Januar 2019)

Okay, hab verstanden. Wenn du ausm Ostalbkreis bist, gibt es doch auch recht viele Seen, teils mit TK.
Wie meine Vorposter bereits geschrieben haben, örtliche Angelgeschäfte abklappern. Musste ja eh hin:
z Bsp - http://www.aalener-angelmarkt.de/content/12-tageskarten
oder - http://www.asv-ostalb.de/aktuelle-tageskartenausgabestellen/

oder vielleicht hier noch was entdecken:
https://www.monsterfisch.de/gewaesser/landkreis/ostalbkreis/

aber vermutlich hasste die Links schon selber gefunden. 
grüßle


----------



## oberfranke (4. Januar 2019)

Abgesehen von den schon bisher angesprochene Vorteilen einer Vereinszugehörigkeit- Angeln, wann man will und so oft man will, usw. betrachtet die Sache mal von der anderen Seite aus.
Der Gastangler kommt- zahlt- angelt- geht.
Der Verein und seine Mitglieder darf/muss/soll sich um den Rest kümmern- Besatz-Gewässerpflege-Uferpflege-Anlegen von Angelplätzen- Müllsammelaktionen-usw.- usw.
Da ist es doch mehr als verständlich das der Gastangler nicht die gleichen Möglichkeiten bekommt wie das Vereinsmitglied.


----------



## Pinocio (4. Januar 2019)

Ich wohne im angrenzenden Landkreis. Wo genau (ca.) wohnst du im Ostalbkreis? 
Die meisten Gastkartengewässer in der Gegend sind ziemlich überlaufen und überfischt. Je nach dem wo du wohnst kann ich aber schon Tipps geben.

Bin übrigens im Verein und habe es nicht bereut. Es gibt auch Vereine, wo du Passivmitglied sein kannst, das ist günstiger, aber du bekommst Karten, die du eben kaufen musst. Wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Casso (4. Januar 2019)

Natürlich sind eine Aufnahmegebühr von 300 bis 500 Euro und ein Jahresbeitrag von 200,- Euro nicht von schlechtern Eltern. Aber! Es geht auch deutlich teurer. Ich kann mich noch an einen Thread aus der Vergangenheit hier im Anglerboard erinnern, in dem nach dem teuersten Fischereiverein unseres Landes gefragt wurde. Und da wurden Zahlen wie 800, wie 900 oder 1200 in den Raum geworfen. Verglichen mit diesen "Premium"-Vereinen erscheinen mir die von deinem Verein aufgerufenen Beiträge noch akzeptabel. Versteh mich nicht falsch, sie sind hoch, keine Frage aber es geht eben noch schlimmer. 

Ich selber habe das Glück in einem großen Verein zu sein. Aufnahmegebühr wird regelmäßig bei bestimmten Aktionen (meist auf Messen) verschenkt und der Jahresbeitrag liegt auch im ordentlichen Rahmen. Ich habe wirklich viele Gewässer zu befischen, darunter auch Kanalstrecken und ich kann mein Glück auf die meisten Süßwasserfische versuchen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich z.B. die Jahresgebühr bezahlt und bin nur ein Mal mit meiner Tochter für zwei Stunden an den Kanal gefahren. Im März 2018 haben wir unser Haus gebaut und dementsprechend war (und ist noch immer) keine Zeit zum Angeln. Die "verlorene" Jahresgebühr tat mir aber nicht weh da ich a) den Verein weiterhin unterstützt habe und b) ich jederzeit hätte angeln können. Auch wenn es nur für drei Minuten gewesen wäre. Und diese Freiheit ist es mir definitiv wert. 

Und wenn du die 200,- Euro Jahresbeitrag in deinem Fall mal auf die einzelnen Monate aufteilst, dann kommst du auf aufgerundet 17,- im Monat. Und für 17,- Euro im Monat, so oft an ein Gewässer fahren wie du möchtest, so lange wie du willst an einem See sitzen oder an verschiedenen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen zu können, das erscheint mir mehr als fair. Auch wenn die Aufnahmegebühr futsch ist. Aber verkraftbar. 

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur die Gelegenheit kommerzielle Seen anzusteuern. Dort kannst du jedes Mal deinen Eintritt zahlen und dein Glück versuchen. Dort fängst du auch deine Fische aber du bist zeitlich eingeschränkt und hast bei weitem nicht die Atmosphäre die dir ein Natursee bietet. Zumal die Angler an den Forellenseen meistens Arsch and Arsch hocken und man aufpassen muss, dass man sich nicht mit den anderen Schnüren im Wasser verheddert. Ich bin ab und an gerne an solchen Seen, bin aber auch froh alleine in der Natur sein zu können. Wenn ich Lust drauf habe. Wann ich will.


----------



## postmaster (15. Januar 2019)

Hi Schwabe12345,

ich stand vor ca. 4 Jahren vor dem selben Problem. Ich komme aus deiner Gegend (LK Neu-Ulm) und musste nach der bestandener Prüfung auch erstmal umschauen. Ich habe mich dann bei einigen Fischereivereine umgesehen und angehört. Ich habe mir dabei die Gebührentabelle, die Vereinssatzung und den Aufnahmeantrag zuschicken lassen. Teilweise war ich auch direkt beim Vorstand zuhause zum quatschen. Da gab es die verrücktesten Erfahrungswerte. Ein Verein wollte ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis. Ein anderer Verein (ich glaube Fischereiverein Unterelchingen) wollte 1.000€ Aufnahmegebühr. Der durchschnitt lag tatsächlich bei so zwischen 500-800€ für die Aufnahmegebühr. Bis ich letztendlich in einem Verein Mitglied war (manche Vereine nehmen Mitglieder nur einmal im Jahr zum Stichtag auf etc.) habe ich mich beim Elchinger Angelcenter informiert  und auch teilweise Tageskarten für den einen oder anderen See geholt (ich habe auch meine Ausrüstung dort gekauft). Dort gibt es einige Gast Tageskarten, aber auch auch Jahreskarten. Dort bekommt man auch Tipps/Kontakt zu anderen Gewässern. Ich würde deshalb, je nachdem wo du im Ostalbkreis bist, einfach in ein Angelgeschäft gehen und mit den Leuten plaudern und deine Situation schildern. Vielleicht findest doch ein Verein, was dir zusagt. Aufnahmegebühr klingt schon im ersten Moment nach Haufen Kohle, allerdings muss man auch, wenn man mal Mitglied ist, nicht immer aktives Mitglied sein, wenn man in einem Jahr z.B. wenig Zeit hat. Dann zahlst auch (deutlich) weniger Jahresgebühr als passives Mitglied. Ich persönlich beneide auch Leute, die z.B. sehr günstige Aufnahme-/Jahres-/Kartengebühren haben, aber du kannst es eh nicht ändern (es sei denn du ziehst weg) und deshalb Hobby aufgeben geht aber auch nicht


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch im Verein, obwohl ich nur ein paar mal im Jahr angeln gehe und immer eine Anfahrt von 40 km habe.
> Klar schmerzt die Aufnahmegebühr (bei uns 250.- €), aber die zahlt man nur 1 mal.
> Für einen Jahresbeitrag von 90.- € kann ich aber 3 Gewässer befischen und allein schon für die 3 jährlichen Angelveranstaltungen (Essen und Trinken frei + einem tollen Forellenbesatz lohnt sich die Mitgliedschaft. Muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, dennoch verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum sich so viele Angler vehement gegen einen Verein streuben.


Manche haben eben heute so wenig Freizeit, dass die beim Verein zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden und anderen Pflichtermine, zeitlich die Stundenmenge überschreiten, die ihnen zum Angeln bleibt. Ich zahl doch nicht 200 Euro und leiste 20 Arbeitstunden und mehr, wenn ich im Jahr nur 8 x 1,5 Stunden Zeit zum Angeln habe?!


----------



## Orothred (20. Juni 2019)

In was für Vereien seid ihr denn da teilweise?

Ich hab 80€ Aufnahme gezahlt, 100€ Jahresbeitrag, 8 Stunden im Jahr Arbeitseinsatz und habe Zugang zu sechs Fließ- und 19 Stillgewässern.....und wir reden hier nicht von einem Dorf-Verein


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Manche haben eben heute so wenig Freizeit, dass die beim Verein zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden und anderen Pflichtermine, zeitlich die Stundenmenge überschreiten, die ihnen zum Angeln bleibt. Ich zahl doch nicht 200 Euro und leiste 20 Arbeitstunden und mehr, wenn ich im Jahr nur 8 x 1,5 Stunden Zeit zum Angeln habe?!


Devinitiv die falschen Vereine in Deiner Gegend. Einen "Zwangsarbeitseinsatz" gibt es bei uns nicht, dieser ist auf freiwilliger Basis und wer teilnimmt, wird anschließend auch noch mit Speisen und Getränken entschädigt. Kommen aber fast immer nur die selben Leute.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Devinitiv die falschen Vereine in Deiner Gegend. Einen "Zwangsarbeitseinsatz" gibt es bei uns nicht, dieser ist auf freiwilliger Basis und wer teilnimmt, wird anschließend auch noch mit Speisen und Getränken entschädigt. Kommen aber fast immer nur die selben Leute.


Bis auf die "Entschädigung" kein Unterschied zu zwangsdiensten, kommen auch immer die selben, der Rest zahlt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Devinitiv die falschen Vereine in Deiner Gegend. Einen "Zwangsarbeitseinsatz" gibt es bei uns nicht, dieser ist auf freiwilliger Basis und wer teilnimmt, wird anschließend auch noch mit Speisen und Getränken entschädigt. Kommen aber fast immer nur die selben Leute.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir, so sehe ich das auch. Leider gibt's hier keine Alternativen, so dass ich meistens nur im Urlaub angele(3 Wochen im Norden), da zahle ich dann auch was es kostet fischen zu dürfen, egal was es kostet(zum Glück bezahlbar).


----------



## dreampike (21. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht noch mal zurück zum Titel Deines Threads "Gegen Frustration im Angelsport": Geh' öfter zum Angeln, dann sammelst Du mehr Erfahrungen, probierst unterschiedliche Methoden aus, bist nicht nur punktuell am Wasser sondern auch dann, wenn die Fische mal richtig gut beißen, lernst die besten Stellen des Gewässers kennen... dann fängst Du auch besser und die Leidenschaft kann wachsen. Möglicherweise ist es Dir dann (wie den meisten hier) auch wert, einem Verein beizutreten.
Ich bin auch Gelegenheitsangler, ich angle bei jeder Gelegenheit... und bin in 4 Vereinen drin, um so gut wie alle attraktiven Angelgewässer in meiner Gegend abzudecken.
Wolfgang


----------

